# Sony VO 5800 Umatic Deck...Need Help!



## 11jdoe (Oct 1, 2008)

I recently purchased a Sony VO 5800 umatic 3/4" tape deck. Everything is functional on the unit except for the play button. Fast forward and rewind, eject etc. all work fine. When I press play the umatic player responds however after a second it stops. When connected to a monitor you can actually see the video play for a brief second. I was interested in fixing this problem. Afterall, finding a working umatic player is rare these days. If anyone might have a response as to what the problem might be, would be great. I appreciate any help regarding this matter. Again thank you for your time!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi 11jdoe

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I don't know the unit you have, but my daughters VHS video recorder had the same symptoms.

When a motor is under strain or pressure, it consumes more current. Most tape decks have a current sensor the will switch off the unit if the current exceeds a 'safe' level.

It could be a mechanical problem that is causing your fault. 'Lift the lid' and check all wheels and transport drives appertaining to the 'play' side.

If the drive mechanism is jammed with fluff, dirt, hairs, or other debris that can get in, will put the motor under excess strain.

It may well be that some of the bearings are 'dry' and in need of a TINY amount of lubrication. (& I mean tiny!) be very careful not to get grease/oil on any surface that the tape runs on/through...Make sure that any rubber belts (if any) are not oiled.

In my daughters case, it was her cat's hairs that caused the fault!. In another recorder I repaired, it was caused by a label from a cassette that was jamming a wheel. It cause the current to rise, triggering the safety circuit to switch off after a second or so.

EDIT:
I just did a google on your unit... Nice one! Pro broadcast jobby!... I see spares seem to be available if needed... I only looked at one place, have a look at this one


----------

